# Possum problem



## hotbeam (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello

I have a possum problem. It munches on a tree above my shed and eats and [email protected] every night onto the roof and ground around the shed. I have shorn my 5mW greenie at it in an attempt to *blind* them  . Am I wasting my time? Should I get a more powerful laser?


----------



## Sigman (Sep 4, 2005)

Get a live trap and bait it - then give Mr. Possum a long ride away from your house!


----------



## Grox (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't think you can do anything about possums - in my area they are everywhere. I'm not sure you can poison them either (I don't know but I'd guess they are protected). They annoy me - they urinate and defecate on our cars and in our shed and keep me up in the night with their jabbering, hissing and crawling over our roof. They even took up residence in our shed (baby and all). In my experience the best thing you can do is to remove shelter (ie trees) for them. Blinding a possum will possibly get you into trouble with the RSPCA and at best will probably be a short term solution.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 4, 2005)

Never tried it - but these are real recipes - not jokes! ?(formatting seem a little messed up, but you get the idea!)

OPOSSUM RECIPES

ROAST OPOSSUM

1 opossum, dressed, fat removed 1 large onion, chopped 
1 Tbsp. salt 1 opossum liver 
1/8 tsp. black pepper 1 cup bread crumbs 
6 to 8 bacon drippings 1/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce 
1 quart hot water 1 hard boiled egg, cut up 
1/2 tsp. salt 
STUFFING 1/4 cup water 
1 Tbsp. bacon drippings 

Rub opossum with salt and pepper. In large skillet; add bacon drippings, brown onion, add opossum liver and cook until tender. 
Add bread crumbs, Worcestershire sauce, egg, salt and pepper. Mix 
thoroughly and stuff opossum and truss. Place opossum in roasting 
pan. Lay bacon strips across back. Pour in hot water. Roast, 
uncovered in 350 deg F. oven 2 1/2 hours, or until done. Baste 
with pan drippings every 15 minutes. 

OPOSSUM IN TOMATO SAUCE

1 opossum, dressed, fat removed 1/4 cup bacon drippings 
1 Tbsp. salt 2 cups tomato catsup 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 1/2 cup water 
1 onion, sliced 1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 

Disjoint and cut up opossum into six or seven pieces. In 
saucepan; add opossum pieces and cover with water. Add salt, 
pepper and onion, cook 1 1/2 hours or until opossum is tender. 
Heat bacon drippings in heavy cast iron skillet, and brown meat 
on one side. Turn meat and pour catsup and water over meat. Add 
Worcestershire sauce and simmer 30 minutes. Serve hot. 

OPOSSUM MEAT PATTIES

1 opossum, dressed, fat removed 1 egg, beaten 
1 Tbsp. salt 1/4 cup milk 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 3 Tbsp. bacon drippings 
1/4 cup bread crumbs 1 1/2 cups tomato catsup 
1/4 cup onion, chopped 

Cut meat from bones, discard fat and feed through meat grinder. 
Add salt, pepper, crumbs, onion, beaten egg and milk. Mix 
thoroughly. Shape into patties and fry in hot bacon drippings 
until brown. When patties are browned on both sides, place in 
baking pan and pour catsup over them and place in 325 deg F. 
oven and bake 1 hour. 

OPOSSUM AND SWEET POTATOES

1 opossum, dressed whole, fat 3/4 cup cracker crumbs 
removed 1 Tbsp. onion, chopped 
1/2 cup butter, melted 1 tsp. salt 
1/2 cup brown sugar 1/2 tsp. black pepper 
1 can sweet potatoes, whole 1/2 tsp. poultry seasoning 
1 egg, beaten 
STUFFING Water to moisten 
2 cups bread crumbs 

In a large mixing bowl; combine stuffing ingredients, and mix 
well. Stuff and truss opossum. Place in uncovered roasting pan. 
Bake in 350 deg F. oven 2 to 2 1/2 hours, basting frequently with 
butter, and sprinkling a little brown sugar on meat after each 
basting. Remove opossum from oven about 30 minutes before meat is 
done. Place sweet potatoes around opossum, sprinkle heavy with 
brown sugar, return to oven, bake another 30 minutes. 

FRONTIER BRAISED OPOSSUM

1 opossum, dressed, cut into 1/4 tsp. black pepper 
serving pieces and marinated 4 Tbsp. bacon drippings 
1 cup flour 2/3 cup water 
1/2 tsp. salt 2/3 cup red wine 

Dredge opossum meat in flour, salt, and pepper mixture. In Dutch 
oven: heat bacon drippings, brown meat on all sides. Reduce heat, 
add water and wine. Cover and simmer 2 hours, or until meat is 
tender. Add more water and wine if needed. Remove meat from Dutch 
oven and make gravy with pan drippings. Serve hot. 

ROAST OPOSSUM AND DRESSING

1 opossum, dressed whole, and 1/2 cup coarse cracker crumbs 
fat removed 1 Tbsp. onion, chopped 
6 strips bacon 2 cans mushrooms, sliced with 
2 cups water liquid 4 oz. cans 
1 cup red wine 1 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. black pepper 
DRESSING 1/2 tsp. poultry seasoning 
1 1/2 cups bread crumbs 1 egg, beaten 

In mixing bowl; combine all dressing ingredients, mix well. Stuff 
and truss opossum. Place on rack in roasting pan; cover with bacon 
strips. Add water and wine. Bake uncovered in 350 deg F. oven for 
2 to 2 1/2 hours, or until tender. Baste frequently with pan 
drippings. Remove dressing to serving dish. Serve hot. 

TEXAS BROILED OPOSSUM

1 young opossum, dressed, fat 1/2 cup butter, melted 
removed, cut into serving pieces 1/2 tsp. lemon juice 
1 tsp. ground sage 

Spread opossum pieces out on table. Sprinkle with sage, rub in 
well. Mix butter and lemon juice for basting. Place opossum 
pieces in shallow baking pan, broil until done and tender, about 
1 hour, basting often with butter mixture. Serve hot. 

BORDER FRIED OPOSSUM

1 young opossum, dressed, fat 1 cup flour 
removed, cut into serving pieces 1/2 tsp. salt 
Water to cover 1/4 tsp. black pepper 
1 medium onion, chopped 1/2 cup bacon drippings 

In large kettle; add opossum pieces, onion, and water to cover. 
Parboil until tender. Remove meat and drain on absorbent paper. In 
heavy skillet; heat bacon drippings; dredge meat in flour, salt 
and pepper. Fry until golden brown, and serve hot with biscuits 
and gravy. 

OPOSSUM MARINADE

2 cups water 1 Tbsp. black pepper 
3 cups wine 1 tsp. mustard seed 
3 cups vinegar 1 tsp. celery seed 
3 Tbsp. lemon juice 6 bay leaves 
1 Tbsp. salt 12 whole cloves 

Place all ingredients in large saucepan, and heat thoroughly but 
DO NOT BOIL. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature 
before marinating meat in it. Marinate old opossum 36 to 48 hours 
in a cool place, or in refrigerator, turning meat often. 
* Also excellent for Rabbit, Raccoon, or Squirrel. 

FRICASSEED OPOSSUM

1 opossum, dressed, fat removed 1 cup flour 
2 Tbsp. salt 1/4 cup bacon drippings 
1/2 tsp. black pepper 2 cups beef broth 

Cut opossum into six to seven pieces. Rub with salt, pepper, and 
dredge in flour. In heavy skillet; heat bacon drippings; fry meat 
until brown on all sides. Add beef broth, cover and simmer for 2 
hours or until tender.


----------



## Grox (Sep 4, 2005)

I guess we're getting further and further O/T

In Australia, possums are revered as cute, cuddly and symbolic of childhood. Many adults fondly recall their childhood experiences of possums. Furthermore, certain species of possums have been bestowed with almost mythical status as Australian fauna (akin to say kangaroos). Under the Wildlife Act of 1975 (I think it's Federal Govt legislation), possums are protected species. Needless to say, I've never tasted possum. :thinking: 

Here's a good link: Victorian Department of Sustainability and Environment living with possums 

Trapping really doesn't work that well as usually the presence of one indicates the presence of many others...


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 4, 2005)

Did the green laser work? What is the wavelength range and sensitivity of possum vision? Can they even see green (as a visual stimulus, not necessarily as a color)? 

As for non-laser means you might try bird control methods, like Nixalite, wrapped around the tree trunk. Nixalite is a thin strip of stainless steel with stiff sharpened 3" spines radiating from it, kinda like a porcupine. Keeps pigeons, etc., from landing. Or how about a band of smooth metal wider than the reach of their claws.

Just ideas, there's no possums here to experiment with


----------



## Empath (Sep 4, 2005)

The discussion of the animal is off topic. The discussion of using lasers to blind animals is not permitted. Thread closed.


----------

